# Charter / guide recommendations /Inshore



## Muskeez (Nov 26, 2007)

My family will be in the Destin area over the Christmas holiday week. We have been out with a local Destin guide many times, we generally end up fishing by the bridge and catching sheepshead, black drum, and the occasional red.They have always done a great job, but I guess I'm just looking for a new twist. I would consider going to Navarre, or Pensacola if the bite is hot over that way. 

Thanks for any advise,

-Clay


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I recommend www.gulfcoastangling.comyou will catch some bull reds for sure


----------



## Muskeez (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys! I'll check out the website. What's the main target fish in late Dec. besides blackdrum and Sheep? Reds? or trout ? Is the fishing better over by Navarre and Pensacola than at Destin in the winter ? Thanks again, looking forward to the trip, just not the 23 hours of driving....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Muskeez (11/27/2007)* Thanks again, looking forward to the trip, just not the 23 hours of driving....


OUCH 23 hours of driving:banghead. Anything over 8-10 hours and you will not catch me in a car. Bull Redfish are their best in the Dec, Jan, Feb, months.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Go to the pensacola charterboat association website. its pensacolacba.com



Capt Wes. Rosier

Capt. Chris Phillups they are the best.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello Clay,

We have a lot of great inshore captains here in the area (Pensacola), I wouldn't want to upset one by recommending another but you can find some great fishing over here especially for big Bull Reds at that time of year! They should be able to wear you out! Thereis also some shallow water fishing up the top of the Bays but you'll want to pick a Cap'n that specializes in those areas becausethe wintertides are very low, therefore access is restricted.

Here's my reco:
<LI>Google a few inshore charter searches</LI><LI>go to http://pensacolacba.comas well but don't ignore a guy because he is not a member</LI><LI>check out our website (PFF)over the next couple of weeks to see who's hot</LI><LI>I would pay attention to the boat their fishing for that time of year; weather is unpredictable, therefore for bull reds near the pass area,a bigger boat in the low 20'swill give you a dryer, smoother ride than say 17 footer.</LI><LI>conversely, if you decide to go more backwater, shallow water fishingup the bays to the mouth of the rivers, you'll want that smaller boat withextra shallow draft because the tides get extremely low.</LI><LI>Last, Call and talk to your prospectiveCaptains over the phone in personand make sure you are a good fit with his personality and what you are looking for</LI>

Good Luck and enjoy the fishing and your Christmas!


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

*I recommend Zekes marina in Alabama, just outside of pensacola.*

*There are plenty of inshore guides that can put you on some fish, my cousin is captain Jeff Colley with Killin Time charters out of Zekes and he will put you on some fish.*


----------



## carter1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Call Daniel Pike Inshore Angler 850-862-9722 He is out of Destin I have been out with him several times. more than likely you will be targeting bull reds. He is a first class guide.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, Inshore Angler out of Destin - he is always on fish when wepass by him... http://www.inshoreanglercharters.com/home.php

I'd also go with Dawn Patrol in Destin:I've seenhimwith fish on when everyone else wasn't catching anything lol.http://www.dawnpatroldestin.com/


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If you are going out of Destin, I would definitely recommend Dawn Patrol


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

For fishing over Christmas in this area, call Captain John Rivers- Megabite Inshore. He will put you on fish! Good fishing- Ed Mashburn


----------

